# Paint or Stain a Wood Entry Door



## jerome8283 (Nov 3, 2006)

After pricing out a new entry door for my home I decided to refinish my existing entry door. The door is currently stained a honey maple color. I would like opinions on staining vs. painting an entry door. Which would be best and with either option what we be the steps?

Thanks


----------



## MyMonkey (Feb 6, 2009)

I have painted the front door on our last two houses. Both a red tone that my wife chose. Just sanded all the previous stain off and primed it then painted. Took 3 or 4 coats from what I recall. One had detail that was tough to sand though. Took some time. 

I used latex paint by Baer and it held up well but took at least 2 weeks to cure. Before it was no longer tacky.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Its really a personal choice but if your door is subject to lots sun and rain paint will probably last longer. Here in southern Louisiana stained door has to be refinished every other year and in a lot of cases every year. Either way I would decide on a good quality exterior paint (I like the Behr Premium Plus) or A good quality stain and clear coat. I really like General Finishes over anything else I have tried. I think your better off finishing it in place but that is also a personal preference.

*Prep and sanding* - Remove the gaskets and all hardware except hinges. Now sand with 150 grit and remove as much of the old finish as you can while trying to keep it even. Finish up the sanding with a 220 grit (Remember to always sand with the grain) Wipe off all the dust and wipe down with a tac cloth. Apply blue painters tape to all windows and the hinges.

*Paint* - Apply a coat of primer then 2 coats of paint letting each coat dry in between. I would use a good high quality brush which will cost between $15 and $25 each but is well worth it especially if you clean and take care of it.

*Stain* - The stain is going to vary but apply it by following the instructions of the product you choose. Sorry but I can't give a good answer for the stain unless I know what product you will choose.


----------

